# The FIRST Praying Mantis in SPACE!!!



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

Well my Uncle wanted to do an experiment which involves sending some of my Chinese nymphs up into in space. He has set up a hot air baloon type thing (that can be controlled) that will hold a deli cup for the nymphs. It will be cold up there so they are thinking of using hand warmers or heat packs for the ride.  

They will be up in space for about 3 hours but he cant garentee they will live... but its cool with me. He will use a camera to moderate how they are doing when/if they die. He explained to me that they will most likely not survive but I think it is worth a shot and I think it will be very interesting.

What do you guys think? He asked me to create a suitable deli cup with food, paper towels etc. The heat packs will either be tied around the deli cup with a rubber band or hot glued in with them. Any suggestions or questions?


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 8, 2012)

Sorry I am pretty sure Zorak has them beat.

On one claw it sounds neat, on the other claw I don't think I would have the heart to send of mine up if the risks are that great. ;o;


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

Hopefully that doesnt count lol  

I have so many so I dont mind losing some


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 8, 2012)

The highest the balloon will make it is the stratosphere. If it did make it to the mesospher or thermosphere you would need a lot of heat packs. Lets not even get into the pressure out there. If they did make it out there and back they would be radioactive and you would die of cancer shortly after taking them out of their deli cups. Outerspace is very extreme. Not nice. Especially to nice little Chinese mantids.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 8, 2012)

Exactly my point. It is a modified hot air ballon but it will pop when the pressure is to extreme for it to handle. Back up "parachutes" if you will, will float them down saftely after the pop.

I doubt I will die if I handle them afterwards, that is if they live. The point of this experiment is to see how mantids can handle the pressure and temperatures in space. Also to see how long they can survive there for very long. They will only be there for less than 3 hours. More than 2 heat packs will be placed in the cage with them (hot glued to the bottom) Paper towel on the side and a heat pack wrapped around the top. Any suggestions?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 8, 2012)

...And this is "scheduled" to land where, exactly. Retrieval may prove difficult...wherever it may end up.


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 8, 2012)

Temp in the outer mesosphere is -693.4 degrees Fahrenheit. Got a heat pack for that?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

I was wondering that to. I asked about Tracking and they were think of a locator chip.

I wouldnt need a heat pack for thos temperatures because it will pop when the pressure is to extreme. Probally in the Stratosphere. Still cold but we can work from that


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 9, 2012)

This is cool. We can start our own space program like NASA. Can't wait to se what happens.


----------



## maybon (Apr 9, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Exactly my point. It is a modified hot air ballon but it will pop when the pressure is to extreme for it to handle. Back up "parachutes" if you will, will float them down saftely after the pop.
> 
> I doubt I will die if I handle them afterwards, that is if they live. The point of this experiment is to see how mantids can handle the pressure and temperatures in space. Also to see how long they can survive there for very long. They will only be there for less than 3 hours. More than 2 heat packs will be placed in the cage with them (hot glued to the bottom) Paper towel on the side and a heat pack wrapped around the top. Any suggestions?


I think this is totally awesome, but since I study science I can see a clear problem in your experiment.

If you want to see how they react to the temperature high up then you shouldn't add heat packs, it's cheating


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 9, 2012)

blink,,,, blink!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 9, 2012)

I thought this thread was about photoshopping mantises into a space setting. Boy, was I wrong!


----------



## mantid_mike (Apr 9, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> I thought this thread was about photoshopping mantises into a space setting. Boy, was I wrong!





sinensispsyched said:


> I thought this thread was about photoshopping mantises into a space setting. Boy, was I wrong!


...exactly what i was expecting. lol


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

maybon said:


> I think this is totally awesome, but since I study science I can see a clear problem in your experiment.
> 
> If you want to see how they react to the temperature high up then you shouldn't add heat packs, it's cheating


Good point. Good point, well actually the main point is to see if they can survive at an higher altitude, with the atmospheric pressure and less oxygen.


----------



## maybon (Apr 9, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Good point. Good point, well actually the main point is to see if they can survive at an higher altitude, with the atmospheric pressure and less oxygen.


I can't wait for the results regardless  Pretty exciting stuff. I think they will make it, exoskeletons can withstand pretty high pressures


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

My mom said if successful I have good chance of getting on the news. She also says this experiment will be perfect to write in a college application

Launch should be on the Wednesday in 2 weeks


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to see the video. Seeing is believing.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

Ok but its not until 2 weeks so you will have to wait.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 9, 2012)

Ha-ha, this a good one! At first I thought it was a joke? One thing I can say is even if you managed to keep them warm(good luck on that) the air is so thin they will surely die from oxygen deprivation long before they come back down, the container would need to be 100% air tight.

I do remember being a kid though, and how fun this would be to try with your grandpa, and I did build rockets a while back which was a lot of fun, so good luck and have blast or a balloon or what ever...


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

My uncle is part of NASA so we have some brains to help out. I know what I am gonna do

An air tight cup (Made for food) placed in a plastic bag tightly shut. Inside the cage there will be heat packs and in the bag otuside of the cup. I was thinking of adding a freshly cut leaf in there as it will still release oxygen until it dries out but I dont know.

About the cold. It will pop before it gets to cold. So they main point is seeing how long they can survive with the pressure


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Apr 9, 2012)

The scientific side of my brain would be curious to also see how some fertile ooths handle the trip, if they will hatch, and what sort of hatch rate you would get if they do. Just think you could market them as special space mantises. :stuart: 

The bleeding heart in me however weeps at the thought of sending tons more to their doom.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 9, 2012)

I think those mantids who are going up are doing a great thing for our science advancements whether they survive or not


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 9, 2012)

Godspeed young mantids. I hope they make it back home in one piece.

How many are you going to send up?

You have to post a video...please.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 10, 2012)

I am gonna send up 3 brave mantises.

btw I was confuesed at first, there will be no camera as of right now. So there might not be a video. But I will surely take picturesa


----------



## rs4guy (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm sorry, but what would this ever do to further science? :yawn:


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 10, 2012)

wont the mantids die a horribly slow painful death from the pressure and lack of oxygen?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 10, 2012)

rs4guy said:


> I'm sorry, but what would this ever do to further science? :yawn:


Would'nt you think that if a live animal went up into space and back in one piece would be beneficial to science?


----------



## patrickfraser (Apr 10, 2012)

It's been done before with more advanced animals. So this, I believe, will only be useful to you in killing a few mantid. I was so looking forward to the video.  I knew it was too good to be true.


----------



## chrisworld2 (Apr 10, 2012)

I think this is a cool idea! Give the kid a chance to have fun and maybe do something that, yes, could help science's understanding of mantids. Saying that, I do not mean that they don't know anything already about these creatures. Overall it is a good idea and I am excited to see how it turns out.

Good Luck, Hertarem!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 10, 2012)

I can tell you that even buying a ooth from overseas, the high altitude the planes sometimes fly is enough to kill a ooth.

But try to get some video of all of it, if you do it?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 10, 2012)

I think it wont be useful for just me and I think it is a great idea.

I hope I get a video, if not I will bring my camera and take pics so you get the idea of how it will be set up.

What do you think the point of putting monarch cocoons up in space was?... guess what... those cocoons enclosed in space


----------



## Psychobunny (Apr 11, 2012)

NASA has sent all kinds of live critters up in the space shuttle.

Dont know if they ever sent any mantids though!!??

For a price, they would be happy to reserve a spot for your mantis


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2012)

i thought of an advantage to this

remember the movie wall-e? the earth got so polluted humans moved into space? well if this happens to us, at least we know whether or not we can continue this hobby


----------



## Domanating (Apr 11, 2012)

You want to send nymphs? Why not adults? They might be tougher. Or maybe send adults and nymphs, double the death ratio :devil2:


----------



## Introvertebrate (Apr 11, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> .............One thing I can say is even if you managed to keep them warm(good luck on that) the air is so thin they will surely die from oxygen deprivation long before they come back down, the container would need to be 100% air tight.


Maybe he could build a pressurized cabin for the mantis. I've heard about spiderlings 'ballooning' up to the stratosphere on a long piece of web. Sometimes they survive the trip.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

Wow, I do hope the survive. But I really hate how you guys are thinking this is a suicide mission for them.

Its a scientific experiment that will hopefully go well


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 11, 2012)

Here's some fact's for you to ponder that detail the harshness of said experiment. But as I said, have FUN and good luck!

In the lower part of the atmosphere, known as the troposphere, the temperature generally drops at a rate of about 2.5 degrees per 1,000 feet on a cloudy, humid day to about 4 degrees per 1,000 feet on a sunny, dry day. But the rate can vary depending on atmospheric conditions.

The temperature gradually drops until you get to about 38,000 feet, where it's about 75 degrees below zero Fahrenheit. At that point, you reach the stratosphere, where the temperature goes up again until you're about 30 miles up, peaking up around 20-25 degrees above zero.

Beyond that, it takes a series of dips and spikes, until it reaches the outer edge 55 miles up, where it's over 1,000 degrees, but the air is so thin, it'd feel cold to human touch.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

Again, as I mentioned. IT WILL POP WHEN THE PRESSURE IS TO EXTREME! Probally before the Stratosphere

So I dont have to worry about the cold as much as I would


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 11, 2012)

You three mantids may make the ultimate sacrifice in the name of science. You three have done more by taking these first steps towards progress for humanity than most of us will make in our lifetime. Know that it’s not about whether you make it back, but about how far you took it. You will transcend the boundaries of mortality for you will live forever in our memories and our prayers. Good luck and Godspeed.


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 13, 2012)

they will surely die from lack of oxygen and high pressure.

you'll be killing 3 mantises for no reason.

i wouldn't do.

they will die.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 13, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> they will surely die from ack of oxygen and high pressure.
> 
> you'll be killing 3 mantises for no reason.
> 
> ...


... :mellow: :no:


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> ... :mellow: :no:


 :huh:


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 14, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> :huh:


----------



## agent A (Apr 14, 2012)

Guys stop criticizing him for sending a few nymphs of a common species into space because theres a chance they might die

Think of 1: how many die in the wild from predators 2: how many we accidentally kill while keeping them for rediculous reasons (I accidentally killed an oxy nymph on the zipper of the net cage earlier today) and 3: how many other animals humans have killed for science on stuff they will use (such as testing medicines on cats or making vaccines by infecting a developing chicken, all of which humans will use, not cats, chickens, or other animals), his experiment is to see if a mantis can survive in a space environment and he may be onto something, we found a way to make humans survive in space so we surely can find ways for a mantis to do the same thing

Jeez I'm tired of all the scrutiny he's getting


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 14, 2012)

agent A said:


> Guys stop criticizing him for sending a few nymphs of a common species into space because theres a chance they might die
> 
> Think of 1: how many die in the wild from predators 2: how many we accidentally kill while keeping them for rediculous reasons (I accidentally killed an oxy nymph on the zipper of the net cage earlier today) and 3: how many other animals humans have killed for science on stuff they will use (such as testing medicines on cats or making vaccines by infecting a developing chicken, all of which humans will use, not cats, chickens, or other animals), his experiment is to see if a mantis can survive in a space environment and he may be onto something, we found a way to make humans survive in space so we surely can find ways for a mantis to do the same thing
> 
> Jeez I'm tired of all the scrutiny he's getting


Jeez thanks Alex

That is exactly my point. I have killed Stagmo nymphs with the cage zipper too. lol

If they brought monarch cocoons in space and they eclosed IN SPACE, with the butterflies floating around

why cant a mantis go up in space and live? I want all the reasons!!!


----------



## agent A (Apr 14, 2012)

Theoretically if it is in an environment that meets the criteria of the environment it has adapted to, it will survive

That's how we in the US can keep species from Africa and Asia and stuff without them dying, if we simulate their natural habitat they will live as if in their natural habitat, they don't know the difference

So if they r in a chamber protecting them from harsh space environment and simulating their home then they should be fine

Make sense??


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 14, 2012)

Yes.

So I have to keep them wamr and humidish

Thanks


----------



## maybon (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the experiment and personally I think they will live, they won't get near space... but they will get very high up and I think that's pretty cool. I'd say they have to worry about the landing more than the temperatures and pressure.

 good luck mate


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 14, 2012)

UPDATE-

My Uncle sent me pictures of the capsule where the cup wiil be held.

THERE WILL BE A VIDEO!

It is insulated, do you see the camera? The Tracking Chip?







You probably can't tell from the image of the inside of our capsule, but the space available for cargo and passengers is about 5"W x 5"L x 3"D. The phone we'll use as a GPS transmitter is under the middle piece of foam. Send a picture, if you can, of what you think you want to use for the mantis container. I have small hand warmers (Uniheat) for heat and we can put more foam around the container to help keep it warm. The following is a link to one of a few web sites by people who have launched a balloon. There are more videos on Youtube - search for weather balloon.

Brooklyn space program


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 14, 2012)

Sweet!!! :clap: Can't wait to see the vid!!


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 15, 2012)

YAY

Dead mantises!!!

Cant wait!

:devil:


----------



## gripen (Apr 15, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> YAY
> 
> Dead mantises!!!
> 
> ...


Get over it already!


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> YAY
> 
> Dead mantises!!!
> 
> ...


seriously!?

That is low.

I would normally pass such a comment cause of you age but this is just stupid

You are sinking to a very low level of immaturity


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

gripen said:


> Get over it already!


Thanks dude


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Apr 15, 2012)

Tens of thousands of mantis die every day, at least these ones will have the ride of their life, and who know's they may make it, and on another note if you listen to everyone you'll never do anything worth while, so have some fun in the name of science!


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 15, 2012)

lol

im just messing with you guys!

i just hate the idea of losing mantids.

they're soooo cute and i hate it when they die.

i just lost one today due to old age.

i called him little stevey, cause when i got him he was smaller than his siblings.

go ahead and send em up into "space".

plz tell me if they live, id like to know.

good luck :balloon:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 15, 2012)

Well, son, you seem to have a very cool and helpful uncle! After that it goes down hill. Are you in high school this year? Here's what you do. Look up "atmosphere" or better yet, "stratosphere" on the internet. You will learn that, contrary to what we might expect, the temperature, which drops as we rise through the lowest layer, the troposphere, begins to steadily rise as we proceed (I say "we". I mean you, because I am not going) but at the bottom of the stratosphere, at about 20K, the temp is -20C, so all of your mantids will be dead long before they get there. You could get the same result by placing them in the freezer for half an hour or so, though that doesn't get much colder than -5C, depending on how you twiddle the nob.

I frankly don't care whether you kill a few mantids or not, but your "expweriment' seems pretty pointless. You know the outcome in advance, and you will have no way to tell if they died from freezing from lack of oxygen or loneliness.

The stratosphere is part of our "biosphere" because it supports life, but only microbial spores and a few birds that can survive the lowest levels for a short while. What you might want to consider is sending up some moldy bread (instant penicillin)! and seeing if it is still alive on its return to earth. Try talking to your uncle about it, and remember, :


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Well, son, you seem to have a very cool and helpful uncle! After that it goes down hill. Are you in high school this year? Here's what you do. Look up "atmosphere" or better yet, "stratosphere" on the internet. You will learn that, contrary to what we might expect, the temperature, which drops as we rise through the lowest layer, the troposphere, begins to steadily rise as we proceed (I say "we". I mean you, because I am not going) but at the bottom of the stratosphere, at about 20K, the temp is -20C, so all of your mantids will be dead long before they get there. You could get the same result by placing them in the freezer for half an hour or so, though that doesn't get much colder than -5C, depending on how you twiddle the nob.
> 
> I frankly don't care whether you kill a few mantids or not, but your "expweriment' seems pretty pointless. You know the outcome in advance, and you will have no way to tell if they died from freezing from lack of oxygen or loneliness.
> 
> The stratosphere is part of our "biosphere" because it supports life, but only microbial spores and a few birds that can survive the lowest levels for a short while. What you might want to consider is sending up some moldy bread (instant penicillin)! and seeing if it is still alive on its return to earth. Try talking to your uncle about it, and remember, :


Again, whats up with the age thing. You always comment on my age. This is the 3rd time you have done it. No I am not in High School. Why do you want to know? :huh: 

Aside from that, the quote "You have no way of knowing how they died from freezing, lack of oxygen or lonliness" obviously means you did not read ANY or enough of this to understand what exactly the experiment is. There is a camera to video tape their trip. The box will be insulated, heat stays in, cool stays out.

My main concern is the atmospheric pressure. We dont want the box exploding of flattening. My and my uncle are working on that.

Please read the ENTIRE thing beofre posting


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

mykey14 said:


> lol
> 
> im just messing with you guys!
> 
> ...


Ok, then

Thanks for those kind words


----------



## gripen (Apr 15, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Again, whats up with the age thing. You always comment on my age. This is the 3rd time you have done it. No I am not in High School. Why do you want to know? :huh:
> 
> Aside from that, the quote "You have no way of knowing how they died from freezing, lack of oxygen or lonliness" obviously means you did not read ANY or enough of this to understand what exactly the experiment is. There is a camera to video tape their trip. The box will be insulated, heat stays in, cool stays out.
> 
> ...


Hate to say it Phil is right though...There is not enough Styrofoam in hel1 to keep those guys warm. That is forgetting about the pressure...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Apr 15, 2012)

Sorry, Hartearem,; I didn't mean to offend you, I did read your info right through,and I asked if you were in HS (again!) because I never know, at that age if you have had a HS level intro to science.

If your balloon _enters the stratosphere, _it will pass through a zone of -20C temp. and will pass through it again on the way down. I'm sure that you and your uncle will cover all the angles, but a video cam will not tell you the mantids' cause of death. Also, if you maintain a "normal" temp and pressure, what is the purpose of the experiment? (I think that someone mentioned the temp issue already) Do you plan on recording telemetry readouts, oxygen concentration, barometric pressure, temperature, etc? Also, I am sure that you know that a "commercial" camera will not operate below 0C so the whole chamber will need to be temp controlled unless you go to an industrial grade camera.Perhaps i am missing the fundamental reason for your experiment. Are you testing the ability of the mantis to stay alive --we already have a pretty good idea about that -- or the ability of your capsule to sustain invertebrate life, perhaps before trying it on a mouse, a monkey, and who knows, a Hartearem?

In any event, I look forward to hearing what conclusions you draw from your experiment.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 15, 2012)

PhilinYuma said:


> Sorry, Hartearem,; I didn't mean to offend you, I did read your info right through,and I asked if you were in HS (again!) because I never know, at that age if you have had a HS level intro to science.
> 
> If your balloon _enters the stratosphere, _it will pass through a zone of -20C temp. and will pass through it again on the way down. I'm sure that you and your uncle will cover all the angles, but a video cam will not tell you the mantids' cause of death. Also, if you maintain a "normal" temp and pressure, what is the purpose of the experiment? (I think that someone mentioned the temp issue already) Do you plan on recording telemetry readouts, oxygen concentration, barometric pressure, temperature, etc? Also, I am sure that you know that a "commercial" camera will not operate below 0C so the whole chamber will need to be temp controlled unless you go to an industrial grade camera.Perhaps i am missing the fundamental reason for your experiment. Are you testing the ability of the mantis to stay alive --we already have a pretty good idea about that -- or the ability of your capsule to sustain invertebrate life, perhaps before trying it on a mouse, a monkey, and who knows, a Hartearem?
> 
> In any event, I look forward to hearing what conclusions you draw from your experiment.


My main concern is the Atmospheric pressure. As I believe, I have already mentioned. I dont want it to explode or flatten. So for the thin oxygen level I am thinking of using freshly cut leaves to boost the oxygen level inside the container

The box will be insulated and kept at a fairly warm temperature from the heat packs. The camera should work still.

Any other concerns will be apprieciated


----------



## MantidLord (Apr 15, 2012)

Phil,

You're still with us? :blink: Haven't seen you around.


----------



## mykey14 (Apr 17, 2012)

im not sure if someone said this before but

what about the looooong fall down after the ballon bursts?

perhaps you can pack a little parachute or two.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh, yes. I mentioned that but there are back up parachutes lol. look at the begining and you will find where I mentioned that


----------



## patrickfraser (May 12, 2012)

WELL????? Mission aborted????? :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (May 12, 2012)

We are waiting for the winds wouldnt be TOO strong which we assumed it would be in 3 weeks but we will have to wait a little longer. We dont want it to land to far away


----------



## aNisip (May 21, 2012)

I love this idea of mantids in space! If they die, it is in the name of science, but like Phil and others said, you would need cubic miles of styrofoam (with loads of heat pads) and air-tight container for pressure. I seriously do not mean to be a 'debbie-downer' about this idea, so maybe there is some unknown factor out there that will allow them to live: but if they die, dont give up, let it strengthen this idea and improve the 'capsule' so they can survive and we will know more about mantids in spac and things alike!  

The best of luck!

-Andrew


----------



## CoolMantid (May 22, 2012)

Aww. Thanks for the support, I have set up the capsule and prepared the mantis

The winds have been reported to be TOO strong until mid June where it calms down.

Sorry for the wait. Its gonna take a little longer for the winds to die down


----------



## mutrok4040 (Jun 20, 2012)

The mantids will become food for the ebil space eagles


----------



## patrickfraser (Jun 20, 2012)

Still waiting for the launch. 10.....9.....8.....7..........................................................


----------



## CoolMantid (Jun 20, 2012)

I know i know. I need to call my uncle. Thats on my to do list


----------



## Meadow98684 (Jun 20, 2012)

I need proof to believe you went or are going to go through with this.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm very interested in seeing the results of this project. nline2long: Any updates, Hertarem?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 5, 2012)

Don't hold your breath. Winds were supposed to die down mid-June. 6........5..........4......................................................................???


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 5, 2012)

I know, right? Maybe he's waiting for the right sponsor to pick up the tab...


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 5, 2012)

:surrender: ...Yep, still windy. Sometimes life gets in the way. We shall just wait and see.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 5, 2012)

Its just way too windy. I was actually just about to call my uncle cause we cant send it up. The winds were supposed to die down in June but it never did. I still have some nymphs for the lift off just waiting..... Sorry guys. Maybe in fall.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe for Christmas... :santa:


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 5, 2012)

oops, then it'll be too cold. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 5, 2012)

Should be before then!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 7, 2012)

Howabout using a VERY long string to keep them from flying off? Lol. That sounds stupid, Miles and miles of string


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 7, 2012)

Guess what! It is going up in 1 week! I will send a more detailed link to a website my uncle made


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 8, 2012)

WOOOOOOOOT!!!!!!


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome!! Totally wanna see this.

And i was kind of wondering why there were so many comments on what conditions will be like for the mantids and why they'll die and stuff like that...I think someone working for NASA would know all about this. A lot more than any of us. So no need for reminders.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

I have all the right nymphs, 3 stagmo mantids will be going up. U can expect alot of pictures and videos


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 8, 2012)

Where's the link to the website? Won't everything be documented there?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

Its a blog.

Lemme ask my uncle if it is ok to do so.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

http://nearspaceorbust.blogspot.com/


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 8, 2012)

Sweet! Do you plan on taking some pics of the mantis after the the missions conclusion?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes,

Maybe even a video.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 8, 2012)

Keep in mind this will only happen if the weather isnt too windy or isnt raining


----------



## agent A (Jul 8, 2012)

I thought u were only 12...


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 8, 2012)

Do not underestimate us preteens :lol:


----------



## Sneaky123 (Jul 9, 2012)

If you can , put a cockroach in. They're pretty tough


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 9, 2012)

Sneaky123 said:


> If you can , put a cockroach in. They're pretty tough


I'll donate a dubia. :lol:


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 9, 2012)

Im 12. Almost 13 though lol

Ewww. I dont like cockroaches. I had them once and they escaped into my room.

There is barely any room for the mantis.


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Jul 9, 2012)

If the mantids are in the same capsule, then wouldn't they eat each other?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 9, 2012)

Split down the center with a cotton ball I just asked my uncle now.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 11, 2012)

*This is what my uncle sent me *

Alex,

This morning, with the help of Yasmine Shad, my director of Quality Systems, we sent three brave crickets in their crew capsule inside of the launch capsule into our -80 centigrade freezer for an hour. That is the same as -112 F !!! This is likely much colder than what they will encounter this Saturday.

I left them in the capsule for an additional 30 minutes than put them their plastic recvoery bag. To my dismay, they appeared to be...well,dead. About an hour later, just before I was about to pass them along to Durate sanitation, they moved! Now they are jumping around and seem happy as can be!!

This is a very important successful experiment. I am more confident than ever that we will be able to keep our astrosects alive. '

Stay tuned!

Very good news. Weather patterns are holding and our GPS tracking system (the AE35 unit  ) tracked perfectly on the way home last night, on our ride this morning, and in the capsule in my car into work this morning.

Unless something changes with the weather, it looks like we good to go on Sat. We are currently planning to meet up at the Coffee Bean on Indian Hill in Claremont between 5:50 and 6am in order to get to the launch site (probably south of Ontario airport somewhere off the 15) and be able to launch early enough to avoid early morning winds.

More details to come. Get excited. It looks like were going to do this.


----------



## tylersterrain (Jul 12, 2012)

Your uncle seems very legit. I wish I had an uncle that awesome. All of mine mostly drink and have problems  . Can't wait to see the experiment in action. I mean, this project seems to be more or less for fun (considering conditions can be tested independently and the "goal" is "they come back alive") that being said I remember how much fun this would be if I were 12 again (I would still probably have a blast with it now). Best of luck


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

Now if they comeback alive I wanna read the apologees of the members who doubted me!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

I have to wake up at 4 in them morning to drive there


----------



## agent A (Jul 12, 2012)

If they come back alive u could make lots of $$$ selling them...


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 12, 2012)

agent A said:


> If they come back alive u could make lots of $$$ selling them...


You think?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 12, 2012)

I wouldnt sell them tho


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## jrh3 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can you ask them to bring me back some moon sand?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

WE DID IT! They went up. I want everyone to reply to this and say whether or not you think they lived or not.

I took many videos and pictures  

Sadly instead of using mantids we decided to use crickets. Next time we will use mantids. This was more of a test one. I AM DEFINETLY GONNA SEND A MANTIS UP NEXTIME AROUND!!!!!!!


----------



## gripen (Jul 14, 2012)

I bet they will be dead. But who knows...


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> I bet they will be dead. But who knows...


Ok. I want everyone elses opinion before I tell you what happened.


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 14, 2012)

*DOA!*


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> *DOA!*


So you think they died too....?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

So I realized how long it would take for everyone to state your opinion so I will tell you what happened now.

THEY LIVED!!!!!!  

They were adult crickets and came out jumping literally!!!!

They are eating now. Pics will be uploaded to the blog so I will tell you when that happens.

I wanna know why you guys thought they would die?? ???


----------



## gripen (Jul 14, 2012)

You must not have put them in orbit then. No amount of heat packs will save em there.


----------



## MandellaMandy123 (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew they'd live


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

gripen said:


> You must not have put them in orbit then. No amount of heat packs will save em there.


We sent them past the troposphere, throught the Tropopause, into the stratosphere and almost to the mesosphere.

I think you are confused.

The Troposphere is Warm

But the the Tropopause is cold

Then the stratosphere is warm again.

So it goes Warm, cold, warm  

Its isnt a constant cold.

Thats into space. It was actually hot when we touched the capsule.

 



WolfPuppy said:


> I knew they'd live


Thanks! Its good to know someone believed in me.

Pics are coming soon!!!!!


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm thinking the mission was probably a failure and they didn't reach the heights envisioned for them. How do you know how far they went up? I will wait for pics. If the crickets died in the freezer test, how could they survive this?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 14, 2012)

The freezer temps were much colder than they would ever experience. They died 2 days later.

the temps they reached today were so much warmer than they would experience in the freezer so thats were you are wrong

We filmed the crickets during there time up in space

Lets see if these guys die soon before I start assuming it was a success. Sorry

The pics will definetly help you guys understand the situation, plus I interview my uncle in a video. I also taped us filling the weather balloon and creating the capsule


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 15, 2012)

The last couple pics from outerspace showed stars


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 15, 2012)

Great thread. When are you gonna send the mantids up in space? Btw, the pics on your uncle's site are great.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 15, 2012)

Yea. everyone check out the blog!!!!!!


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 15, 2012)

http://youtu.be/OzzikJZcqSI


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 15, 2012)

We did go into space


----------



## MantidLord (Jul 15, 2012)

Although I don't really see the purpose in this experiment. I think it's pretty interesting and I won't bog you down with negative comments and be doubtful. Good luck and it seems to be going well. You've got a cool uncle to help you out with this kind of stuff.


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 15, 2012)

It was more of a fun afternoon project. Just a normal saturday for me


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jul 16, 2012)

Failure??? Com'on guys cut him some slack, it's called "Near Space or Bust" not "To the Moon and Back", I for one am impressed and think they did all he said they would do, congratulations Alex!

The only time I have a doubt is when you say "Just a normal Saturday for me  " let's not get cheeky, I think your uncle deserves better than that. &lt;_&lt;


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 16, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Failure??? Com'on guys cut him some slack, it's called "Near Space or Bust" not "To the Moon and Back", I for one am impressed and think they did all he said they would do, congratulations Alex!
> 
> The only time I have a doubt is when you say "Just a normal Saturday for me  " let's not get cheeky, I think your uncle deserves better than that. &lt;_&lt;


Thanks.

I was kidding lol


----------



## MantidLover21 (Jul 21, 2012)

Awesome! When are they going to land?


----------



## patrickfraser (Jul 21, 2012)

They landed a week ago, didn't they? Or were they abducted?


----------



## CoolMantid (Jul 22, 2012)

MantidLover21 said:


> Awesome! When are they going to land?


They landed a week ago. They were up in the air for about 3.5 hours.


----------

